# can anyone help?



## cbd29 (Jan 29, 2011)

Ive been playing for about 1 1/2years now, and i was hitting straight drives about 215yards consistently. here lately every time i go to drive the ball it goes straight for about forty yards then dives hard down and to the left. i am a right handed golfer. can anyone help?

thanks.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

It could be a couple things, but there's no way to really know without seeing your swing. Seeing your pro will cure it a lot faster than anything we can suggest.

What it sounds like you are describing is a snap hook, duck hook, blue darter... pick any nickname for it you like. There are a few reasons for it, usually too much weight being forward and/or, or combined with a closed club face. Like I said, without seeing your swing, it's all pretty hard to say.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of top spin is also being added due to topping the ball. Move the ball back in your stance one ball width, and see if that helps eliminate the "dives hard down" effect. For the hooking part the first thing I might suggest is to check that your grip has not become too strong, with your left hand too much on top of the shaft. Just move your grip 1/8-1/4 inch counter clockwise. Next thing I might suggest is to make sure you are starting your back swing all in one piece.

However, as Dennis posted, it's tough to tell with out actually seeing your swing....in slow motion. You seem to have a hooking action, and a topping action working together in your swing. There's about 6 or 7 poor swing issues I know off that can cause a hook, and 3 or 4 things that can cause a topped shot. With out seeing your swing, any help that is posted is just a shot in the dark on anyone's part, including mine.


----------



## cbd29 (Jan 29, 2011)

thanks for what help ya'll tired to provide. im going to hit the range today and see if i can work out some of the problems.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I admit I can preach better for others than I do for myself sometimes, but as a friend said to me, "How much is it worth to waste $50 on a round of golf you don't enjoy because you wouldn't spend $30 on a lesson to get straightened out."

In my case, knowing what my problem is, but seemingly unable to avoid it all the time, (coming over the top and pulling the ball), it probably wouldn't take more than one lesson and some practice to develop the swing keys and feel of the positions I should feel to start the downswing properly on plane.

The same is true for so many of the ills we suffer through on the course. An investment of 1 hour of professional advice will help a lot more and work more quickly than pretty much anything we can do by ourselves on the range.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with you whole heartedly. Myself, I enjoy the challenge of figuring out what I am doing wrong when those little swing problems creep into my swing. I also enjoy figuring out how to get out of trouble after hitting some those wayward shots, those swing problems create. Plus I know when I am playing, I do not have the services of a "qualified" swing instructor handy. To me playing poorly is not a waste of time, but a learning experience. Out here I pay $9.50-$30 for a round of golf most of the time. Lessons from a "qualified" teaching pro are close to $100+ an hour, and usually means repeat visits to keep one's golf swing in their own groove. I have no problem with those golfers who put their golf swings in the hands of others. It's a good way to go for some. Especially for those golfers who want to get as good as they can, as fast as they can, and can afford repeat visits to their teaching pro. Myself, I just prefer to be my own teacher, for my own swing, and use my allotted golf money to be on a course some where, playing more often.  



DennisM said:


> I admit I can preach better for others than I do for myself sometimes, but as a friend said to me, "How much is it worth to waste $50 on a round of golf you don't enjoy because you wouldn't spend $30 on a lesson to get straightened out."
> 
> In my case, knowing what my problem is, but seemingly unable to avoid it all the time, (coming over the top and pulling the ball), it probably wouldn't take more than one lesson and some practice to develop the swing keys and feel of the positions I should feel to start the downswing properly on plane.
> 
> The same is true for so many of the ills we suffer through on the course. An investment of 1 hour of professional advice will help a lot more and work more quickly than pretty much anything we can do by ourselves on the range.


----------



## jackling0910 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey ,I think you can find your answer in this report


----------



## tmac0033 (Sep 9, 2010)

I went rhrough the same thing. I was bringing my club back to close to my shoulder, resulting in an inside/outside swing. STraightened it out on the range...


----------



## iand (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi cbd29

Would agree with a few of the other guys here that it could be a number of swing faults causing this. Could be something as simple as swinging too fast which causes your body to come up and you are topping the ball. 

Try the range and slow it down a bit. Also, ball a bit back in your stance as advised above.

Hope you get it sorted.


----------

